# Who's Rescuing Who Here?



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

*My personal journey*

In July 2014 I was diagnosed with Generalized Anxiety Disorder and Depression and had a previous diagnosis of ADD. I was functioning at a very low level and would get overwhelmed with the simplest of task. No way would I be able to care for a betta, never mind 5:shock:. After trying several different medications and therapy with no real effect I sought the help of a psychiatrist. Now on two different medications, I am functioning at a much higher level and my betta boys have become part of my recovery. I need to care for them and feed them no matter if I am anxious and feeling down or not. Just watching them and listening to the calming sounds of the water helps to put my anxiety at ease. 

About a month ago, after loosing one of my favorite fish, I came across a sickly male betta at the local petco. His tail was ripped and he had ammonium burns all over his body. He was very lethargic and didn't even want to eat. He kind of looked how I felt, lethargic, burned out, with little motivation to do anything. I didn't know much about rescuing but I knew this boy needed me, little did I know I needed him as well. I named him Hope.
We got him home and settled in a hospital tank with a filter and heater, making sure to change water regularly and feed a nutrient rich diet. Caring for him isn't and has never been a chore for me. I enjoy watching his progress and he continues to flourish in his very own 5 gallon kingdom. I continue to research and find anything that I can improve upon to make his, and my other bettas, living conditions better. I feel happy and more confident that I can make a difference, even if it is a small one.


----------



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

Best wishes to you both! Love can come in the smallest packages!! Knowing that little guy needs you as much as you need him is healthy for each of you and paves the road for mutual recovery.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

AnnieH said:


> Best wishes to you both! Love can come in the smallest packages!! Knowing that little guy needs you as much as you need him is healthy for each of you and paves the road for mutual recovery.


Thank you AnnieH! Went to another one of the local petco's yesterday and ended up coming home with another rescue. He is a yellow veil tail who is missing one eye. I have named him Sunshine AKA Sunny and am trying to find out more information on caring for partially blind fish. I almost walked out of petco without another betta but when I saw him I knew he needed me :-D

Attached is a blurry picture of Sunny when he first arrived. He wouldn't sit still for me to take his picture!


----------



## Gandalf15 (Apr 8, 2015)

This is so heart warming <3 best wishes to Hope and Sunny


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Sunny is lovely, congratulations!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

I managed to get a few better pictures of Sunny. He is very active and curious and for only having one eye seems to be getting around very well. I am still getting a handle on what works for feeding him. I'm trying to train him to come to the surface when I tap the water but its a work in progress. He definitely has an appetite though! I just want to make it easy for him because I know it must be difficult when your food is floating around.


----------



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

A www!!! That was so kind of you. He's a beauty. I'm sure he'll be okay with one eye. Having a safe home with clean, food and love will keep him going!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

That is interesting. What do you think happened to his eye? An infection, injury, malformation? I'm very surprised they were trying to sell a one-eyed fish.

It looks like he'll have a very happy life with you!


----------



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm sure he will acclimate quickly!!! Such a wonderful thing you did bringing him into your family.


----------



## bubbles4ever (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh wow, he's such a cutie! You're fish are very lucky to have you, looking forward to following your rescue journey


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

So my boyfriend brought me to petco.....BIG mistake. I ended up bringing home another rescue. He is a reddish color and was labeled as an elephant ear but is missing quite a bit of fin. He seems to be perking up in some clean warm water with some good food. The picture below shows him when he first arrived.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope is flourishing in his 5 gallon tank. Tons of tail growth since I first laid eyes on him and he has quite the spunky little personality!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Hope looks awesome!


----------

